
6.824 Lab 1: MapReduce - AliCollins
http://css.csail.mit.edu/6.824/2014/labs/lab-1.html
======
gopalv
Very interesting development - this is essentially writing an AppMaster (as in
YARN apps) for MapReduce, but in Go.

I've been playing with writing custom MR (style) streaming apps in Go &
finding that the go-routine impl fits neatly into long chains of
map/reduce/filter pipes.

[https://github.com/hortonworks/gohadoop](https://github.com/hortonworks/gohadoop)

I'm mostly missing a proper HDFS implementation and a proper distributed RPC
model (fork of the JNI wrapped libhdfs works, but is single threaded &
synchronous).

In good time, I hope - perhaps I get it in by Feb :)

